# "value" of kits



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

All other features of a pen not withstanding,blank type, embellishemnts,plating, style,etc...
Do you think a potential buyer views a "Parker" type refill pen a higher quality pan than a "Cross" type refill?


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 27, 2005)

You have allot more options with a Parker style, regular ball point, gel, capless roller, & pressurized.            Anthony


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

I will reserve my views until the poll has been up a while.


----------



## wayneis (Jan 27, 2005)

No mine have not, it seems that many have the idea that a rollerball is worth more than a ballpoint but a BP is a BP.  There are a lot of people who believe that Cross is a top quality writing instrument. 

Most of my customers, even the collectors, after being assured that refills are easily found go by looks and then feel in the hand while writing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

I have been using slime lines for my antler and shell casing pens.
They are easily customizeable and are very forgiving.
When I pull the pen apart and see that skimpy little refill I think of the the big fat advertizing or novelty pens. I hope my pens are viewed as novel but not a novelty like you wood get at a carnival midway.(Remember the leg lamp the father won on "Christmas Story"?)
Between cutting the casings roughing and turning the antler then the finishing there is a couple of hours involved in them not to mention the cost of either buying  or begging materials,wear and tear on tools and shop utilities.
I need to charge for my time in those pens.( in all my work).That particular pen takes a lot more time than most, but the remarks about it fromthis group make me feel That I reall came out with a good design.
I just feel for the small increase in cost a "Parker" type refill pen is a more ,I'm not sure how to say it,quality isn't the right word,I think the buyer would be more impressed seeing a Parker type refill than the thinner "Cross" type inside the pen, that were getting more "value".
Those are my thoughts.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Jan 27, 2005)

Long before I had any understanding at all to the quality of the pen mechanism, my early customers expressed this very point.  Quite frankly, this was their ranking.  I'm not sure I fully agree with them because I am a heavy-handed, left-handed scribbler.

Lowest quality to highest.
5. Cross
4. Parker standard refill.
3. Rollerbal standard refill.
2. Parker Gel refill.
1. Rollerball Gel refill.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_Ludwigsen_<br />
> 5. Cross
> 4. Parker standard refill.
> 3. Rollerbal standard refill.
> ...



I thought that all rollerballs used a water-based ink??  Never heard of a gel rollerball.  If such an animal really exists, where can I get one??


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 27, 2005)

I haven't sold enough pens to have formed an opinion.  Personally, I prefer the Parker to the Cross and like the gel better than the standard ink.  My top choice, though, is the rollerball!!


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Jan 27, 2005)

Randy,

Here is but one reference to Gel Rollerball.  I hope this helps.  Basically, any pen that takes a rollerball refill will take one of these Gel rollerballs.  I know this because I have done it.  A few kits that come to mind are: PSI Classic Rollerball, PSI Classic Elite Rollerball, CSUSA Gentlemen's Rollerball...

PSI Catalog Page 62

Oh, BTW, I like the regular rollerball better than the Gel because I am a baaaaad left-handed writer and smear the gel all over the place.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks, Chuck!!  You know, I've looked at that page 20 times and it just never registered.  I was zeroing in on the red Parker refills which I like to use.....but they are devilishly hard to find in the local office supply stores.


----------

